# Carolina Cast Pro 10' 1-4 Oz Casting Rod



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Lightly used rod that is custom built in all black. Fuji guides, eva foam foregrip and behind reel seat. Small eva at butt, as its split grip. 25.5 to center of reel seat. 2 equal sections.
A few scuffs in the butt section from rod holder, but nothing that stands out. It is built as a conventional.

$165 shipped


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Don, Ill take this. PM on the way...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Sold.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Mike,
You are going to love that rod with one of your 5500s on it.
TjB


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> Mike,
> You are going to love that rod with one of your 5500s on it.
> TjB


Oh I know, I already have 3 of them....


----------

